# Florida panhandle beekeeping course beginning February 24 at your nearest extension



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Announcing the 2014 UF/IFAS Beekeeping in the Panhandle Short-course!

It’s that time of year again to plan on attending the UF/IFAS Beekeeping in the Panhandle educational series. These classes will be offered via interactive video conferencing in most of the 16 NW District UF/IFAS Extension Offices from Escambia to Jefferson Counties. Details are listed below, please call your local UF/IFAS Extension Service to register and if you have any questions. See you there! 
___________________________________________________________________________

•	These classes will be taught by Dr. Jamie Ellis and other state and nationally recognized beekeeping experts from the University of Florida Honey Bee Research and Extension Lab and the Florida Department of Agriculture & Consumer Services Bureau of Plant and Apiary Inspection.
•	There will be three Monday-evening and one Tuesday evening interactive video conferences from 6:00 – 8:00 pm Central time, (7-9 pm Eastern time) and a Saturday bee-yard field day.
•	Each 30-50 minute presentation will be followed by a question/answer period
	February 24: Honey Bee Biology and Anatomy 
	March 3: Varroa Mite Biology and Control 
	March 10: Honey Bees of the World and Beekeeping History
	March 15: Bee-Yard Field-Day – A hands on teaching experience/opportunity
	March 18: Yearly Management of the honey bee 

The cost for all five classes is $25 per person or $40 for a family. This fee will cover course materials and refreshments. Deadline to register is February 14, 2014. Please contact your local UF IFAS Extension office to register or to find out more details.

Volunteer Call 
•	We need local Master Beekeepers to work with FDACS Bee Inspectors Doug Corbin and Jeff Pippin at the course field day AND to help select Bee-Yards for each county or group of counties. 
•	Counties in need are: Washington, Holmes, Jackson, Calhoun, and possibly others. 
•	Bee Yard Field Day is Saturday March 15th, from 9 – 11 am Central time.
•	The bee-yard locations will be announced at the second Monday night class. 
•	A curricula has been drafted and will be provided to participating Bee-Yard owners to teach visiting clients. This way, all clients will experience generally the same things…

IF YOU ARE INTERESTED IN TEACHING (volunteering) – there WILL be credit assigned for this. You do NOT have to be a resident of that county OR even in live in the panhandle, if you are willing/able to travel. 

Please contact Doug Corbin if you are interested : [email protected] 

Thanks and don’t forget about Master Beekeeper Program training/Exam day and BEE COLLEGE!!! …we are filling up fast…..

http://entnemdept.ufl.edu/honeybee/index.shtml 

thanks!


----------



## allan (Jul 7, 2013)

has the deadline for registration already pass ?


thanks allan


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

I called today. You can still sign up and attend.

The UF/IFAS Panhandle Agriculture Extension Team is again pleased to offer a Beekeeping Short-Course in February and March. These classes will be offered via interactive video conferencing at Extension Offices across the Panhandle, including the Santa Rosa County Extension Offices in both Milton and Jay. Classes will be taught by Dr. Jamie Ellis and other state and nationally recognized experts from the University of Florida, as well as the Florida Department of Agriculture and Consumer Services Bureau of Plant and Apiary Inspection. (Santa Rosa Gazette)


----------

